# WLAN-Adapter an jedem PC?



## eckibr (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe zu Hause ein WLAN-Netzwerk einrichten müssen, weil die Eingangs-Dose der Telekom sehr weit vom Computerzimmer entfernt liegt. Muß ich jetzt an jeden PC, mit dem ich online gehen möchte, ein WLAN-Adapter anschließen, um ins Internet zu kommen? Internetverbindungsfreigabe kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich keinen ständig laufenden Rechner habe.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

EckiBr.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Dezember 2006)

Wie ist dein Netzwerk denn aufgebaut ?


Internetanschluss > Wlan-Router > PCs über Wlan ?

Beschreib mal wie du dein Netzwerk momentan gestaltet hast, wenn du einen Router hast. Dann kannst du vermutlich die PCs auch über ein Lankabel anschliesen.
Wenns nicht gut beschreibbar ist, Paint ist da immer sehr hilfreich


----------



## eckibr (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja, theoretisch könnte ich auch ein RJ45-Kabel verwenden. Aber ich wollte nicht quer durch die Wohnung ein Kabel verlegen... ;-) 

Splitter --> WLAN-Router mit integriertem DSL-Modem --> PC mit WLAN-Adapter

Ich habe aber mehrere PCs und möchte nicht an jedem ein WLAN-Adapter installieren. (Kostet ja auch...) Dann habe ich noch ein ganz normales LAN mit Switch und Kabel zu jedem PC. Wenn der PC mit WLAN-Adapter läuft kann ich dessen Internet-Verbindung freigeben und mit den anderen PCs ins Internet gehen. Ich würde mit den anderen PCs aber auch gerne ins Internet gehen, ohne diesen einen PC immer starten zu müssen. Ist das möglich, und welche Hardware ist dafür erforderlich?


----------

